# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  E përbashkëta midis Islamit dhe Krishtërimit

## Fjala e drejte

Tani per shume gjera ne muslimanet kemi ndryshime nga ju kristianet psh jezusi per ne eshte profet per ju eshte Zoti ose biri i Tij .

Tani doja te dija se cfare te perbashketa kemi ne muslimanet me ju nese keni mundesi ti sjellim per te qene kjo si teme normalizuese e konflikteve tona dhe bashkepunimit ne ato pika qe i kemi te njejta.



Po e bi une nje shembull konkret.

Kamata interesi fajdja

*
Psalmi 15:5
5 nuk i jep paratë e tij me kamatë dhe nuk pranon dhurata kundër të pafajshmit. Ai që bën këto gjëra nuk do të hiqet kurrë.*

-*2:275.
 Ata që e hanë kamatën, ata nuk ngrehen ndryshe pos siç ngrehet i çmenduri nga të prekurit e djallit. (Bëjnë) kështu ngase thanë: "Edhe shitblerja nuk është tjetër, por njësoj edhe kamata!" e All-llahu ka lejuar shitblerjen, ndërsa ka ndaluar kamatën. Atij që i ka aritur këshillë (udhëzim) prej Zotit të tij dhe është ndalë (prej kamatës) atij i ka takuar e kaluara dhe çështja e saj mbetet te All-llahu, e kush e përsërit (pas ndalimit), ata janë banues të zjarrit, ku do të mbesin përgjithmonë. 
2:278.
 O ju që besuat, keni frikë All-llahun dhe nëse jeni besimtarë të sinqertë hiqni dorë prej asaj që ka mbetur nga kamata. 
*

----------


## Fjala e drejte

Ndalimi i berjes se skulpturave per tu adhuruar por protestantet bijne ne kundershtim me ortodokset dhe katoliket per kete gje duke mos i lejuar ikonat dhe skulpturat.

*Idhull do te thote dicka qe adhurohet bashke me Zotin ose adhurohet si Zot kur ajo eshte krijese qofte njeri profet gur kukull natyra toke yje etj .Pra ajo nuk e emriton te adhurohet se eshte krijese.*

 ne bibel

*Exodus 20:4-6
4 Nuk do të bësh skulpturë ose shëmbëlltyrë të asnjë gjëje që ndodhet aty në qiejt ose këtu poshtë në tokë ose në ujërat nën tokë.
5 Nuk do të përkulesh para tyre dhe as do t'i shërbesh, sepse unë, Zoti, Perëndia yt, jam një Perëndi xheloz që dënon padrejtësinë e etërve mbi fëmijve të tyre deri në brezin e tretë dhe të katërt të atyre që më urrejnë,
6 dhe unë përdor dashamirësi për mijëra, për ata që më duan dhe që zbatojnë urdhërimet e mia.*

ne kuran

*105. Dhe (jam i urdhëruar): Përqëndrohu me tërë qenien tënde në fenë e drejtë, e mos u bë nga idhujtarët! 
106. Dhe mos lut tjetër kë pos All-llahut, ndonjë (idhull) që nuk të sjell as dobi as dëm, e nëse bën atë, dije se i ke bërë padrejt vetvetes. 

2:163.
 Zoti juaj (që meriton adhurim) është një, All-llahu, nuk ka zot pos Atij që është mëshrëplotë, gjithnjë mëshiron 

14:35.
 (përkujto) Kur Ibrahimi tha: "Zoti im! bëne këtë qytet të sigurt dhe më mbro mua e bijtë e mi nga adhurimi i idhujve (statuja gurësh). 

2:170.
 E kur u thuhet atyre (idhujtarëve): "Pranoni atë që All-llahu e shpalli!" Ata thonë: "Jo, ne ndjekim atë rrugë në të cilën i gjetëm prindërit tanë!" Edhe sikur prindërit e tyre të mos kenë kuptuar dhe të mos jenë udhëzuar në rrugën e drejtë (ata do t'i pasonin)? 
*

----------


## Fjala e drejte

Ne bibel

*Jeremiah 10:2-5
2 Kështu thotë Zoti: "Mos mësoni të ndiqni rrugën e kombeve dhe mos kini frikë nga shenjat e qiellit, sepse janë kombet që kanë frikë prej tyre.
3 Sepse zakonet e popujve janë kotësi: sepse është si dikush që pret një dru në pyll, puna e duarve të një punëtori me sëpatë.
4 E zbukurojnë me argjend dhe me ar, e fiksojnë me gozhda dhe çekiçë që të mos lëvizë nga vendi.
5 Idhujt qëndrojnë drejt si një palmë dhe nuk mund të flasin; duhet t'i mbartësh, sepse nuk mund të ecin. Mos kini frikë prej tyre, sepse nuk mund të bëjnë asnjë të keqe dhe as që kanë mundësinë të bëjnë të mirë"*.


ne kuran
*

10:18.
 Ata pos All-llahut adhurojnë çdo gjë që nuk bën as dobi, e thonë: "Këta janë ndërmjetësuesit tanë te All-llahu!" Thuaj: "A po e informoni All-llahun me diçka që Ai nuk e di se ç'ka në qiej dhe në tokë?" I pastër është madhëria e Tij nga ajo që i shoqërojnë! 



10:106.
 Dhe mos lut tjetër kë pos All-llahut, ndonjë (idhull) që nuk të sjell as dobi as dëm, e nëse bën atë, dije se i ke bërë padrejt vetvetes. 

39:8.
 E kur e godit njeriun ndonjë e keqe (ndonjë dëm), ai e lut Zotin e vet duke kërkuar ndihmë vetëm prej Tij, e kur nga ana e TIj i jep ndonjë të mirë (ia largon të keqen), ai e harron atë që më parë është lutur Atij, dhe i përshkruan shokë All-llahut për të larguar (njerëzit) nga rruga e Tij. Thuaj: "Kënaqu për pak kohë me mosbesimin tënd, se ti pa dyshim je nga banuesit e zjarrit!" 

5:76.
 Thuaju: A adhuroni pos All-llahut atë që nuk mund t'ju sjellë as dëm as dobi? All-llahu është që dëgjon (ç'thoni) që di (ç'veproni). 
*

----------


## Fjala e drejte

Rreth prerja ose synetlluku eshte detyre per muslimanet po keshtu ajo njihet si nje ligj dhe per profetet e hershem si jezusi zakarija .Ne kete e verset thuhet qe jezusi u rrethpre dhe emri iu vu nga engjelli qe tregon se ishte profet dhe jo Zot sepse si ka mundesi engjelli ti ve emer Zotit.

ne bibel

*
Luka 
Tabela e Librave të Biblës

 Kapitulli 1
59 Dhe ndodhi që të tetën ditë erdhën për ta rrethprerë djalin, dhe donin t`ia quanin Zakaria, me emrin e atit të tij;
Luka 
Tabela e Librave të Biblës

 Kapitulli 2
21 Dhe kur kaluan të tetë ditët, pas të cilave ai duhej rrethprerë, ia vunë emrin Jezus, emër të dhënë nga engjëlli para se ai të ngjizej në bark.*

ne islam
*
profeti a.s thote kur te behet femija shtate ditesh te behet sunet ti prehen floket dhe ne baze te peshes se tyre ne flori te jepet sadak po keshtu te behet kurban si falenderim ndaj Zotit.*

----------


## Fjala e drejte

berja armik djallit -
*ne bibel*
*
Matthew 4:10
10 Atëherë Jezusi i tha: ''Shporru, Satan, sepse është shkruar: "Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënde, dhe shërbeji vetëm atij"''.*


-*ne Kuran*-

*

14:22.
 E pasi të kryhet çështja (të hyjnë ata të xhennetit dhe të xhehenemit në të, xhehenemlinjve) djalli (u mban ligjëratën e shëmtuar), dhe u thotë: "Vërtet, All-llahu ju pat premtuar premtim të vërtetë, e unë ju pata premtuar dhe, qe, nuk zbatova premtimin ndaj jush. Po unë nuk pata kurrfarë pushteti ndaj jush (që t'ju detyroj), përpos që ju thirra (në rrugë të gabuar), e ju m'u përgjigjët; atëherë, pra mos më qortoni mua, po qortonie veten. Unë nuk mund t'ju shpëtojë juve, e as ju nuk mund të më shpëtoni mua. Unë mohoj shoqërimin tuaj që më bëtë mua më parë (më adhuruat në vend të Zotit)". S'ka dyshim, jobesimtarët kanë dënim të dhembshëm. 

17:53.
 E ti robve të Mi thuaju: "Le ta thon ata që është më e mira, pse djalli ndërsen mes tyre, e është e ditur se djalli është armik i hapët i njeriut". 

35:6.
 Djalli është armik i juaji, pra edhe ju konsideronie armik, ai e thërret atë grupin e vet, vetëm për t'i bërë banues të zjarrit. 

59:16.
 Ata (hipokritët) janë shembull si djalli, kur i thotë njeriut: "Refuzo besimin!", e kur ai ta ketë refuzuar, ai (djalli) tërhiqet e thotë: "Unë tërhiqem prej teje; unë i frikohem All-llahut, Zotit të gjithësisë!" 
81:25.
 Dhe ai (Kur'ani) nuk është thënie e djallit të mallkuar! 

31:33.
 O ju njerëz, kini kujdes ndaj Zotit tuaj dhe kini frikë ditës kur prindi nuk mund t'i bëjë dobi fëmijës së vet, e as fëmija nuk mund t'i bëjë dobi asnjë send prindit të vet. Premtimi i All-llahut (për thevab ose azab) është e sigurt, pra të mos ju mashrojë jeta e kësaj bote dhe të mos ju mashrojë ndajë All-llahut djalli mashtrues. 
*

----------


## AIR_MJ

Mu duk e arsyeshme ta postoj kete shkrim ketu pasi e pashe qe pershtatet me kete teme megjithese diku ka qene ne nje teme tjeter.

Mbulesa ne bible dhe ne kuran


*NE KURAN*

Thuaju edhe besimtareve ti ndalin shikimet e tyre, ti ruajnë pjesët e turpshme të tyre, të mos i zbulojnë stolitë e tyre, përveç atyre që jane të dukshme, dhe le ti vënë shamitë mbi krahërorin e tyre. (En-Nur 31)

*NE BIBEL*

28 Por unë po ju them se kushdo që shikon një grua për ta dëshiruar, ka shkelur kurorën  me të në zemrën e vet.
29 Në qoftë se syri yt i djathtë të çon në mëkat, hiqe dhe flake larg teje, sepse është më mirë për ty që të humbësh një nga gjymtyrët e tua se sa të hidhet në Gehenën gjithë trupi yt;[Mateu 5 28-29]


*NE KURAN*

O ti Pejgamber, thuaju grave tua, bijave tua dhe grave të besimtarëve le të vëjnë shamitë (mbulojë) e veta mbi trupin e tyre,  pse kjo është më afër që ato të njihen (se nuk janë rrugaçe por besimtare) e të mos ofendohen (nga meshkujt ne rruge). All-llahu fal gabimet e kaluara, Ai është mëshirues. [el-Ahzab:59]

*NE BIBEL*



1 Zoti i foli akoma Moisiut, duke i thënë:.....
4 Do të zbatoni dekretet e mia dhe do të respektoni statutet e mia, duke iu përmbajtur atyre. Unë jam Zoti, Perëndia juaj.
5 Do të respektoni statutet dhe dekretet e mia, me anën e të cilave, kushdo që i zbaton në praktikë, ka për të jetuar. Unë jam Zoti.
6 Asnjë nga ju nuk do t`i afrohet ndonjë të afërmi nga gjaku për të zbuluar lakuriqësinë e tij. Unë jam Zoti.
7 Nuk do të zbulosh lakuriqësinë e atit tënd apo lakuriqësinë e nënës sate; ajo është nëna jote; nuk do të zbulosh lakuriqësinë e saj.
8 Nuk do të zbulosh lakuriqësinë e gruas së atit tënd; ajo është lakuriqësia e atit tënd.
9 Nuk do të zbulosh lakuriqësinë e motrës sate, bijë e atit tënd ose bijë e nënës sate, qoftë e lindur në shtëpi ose jashtë saj.
10 Nuk do të zbulosh lakuriqësinë e bijës së birit tënd apo të bijës së bijës sate, sepse lakuriqësia e tyre është vetë lakuriqësia jote.
11 Nuk do të zbulosh lakuriqësinë e bijës së gruas të atit tënd, e lindur nga ati yt; është motra jote; mos zbulo lakuriqësinë e saj.(Levitiku 18)





Po keshtu per grate e moshuara Kurani thote

Nuk është mëkat për gratë e moshuara, të cilat nuk dëshirojnë më martesë, që ta heqin mbulesën e tyre, por duke mos i zbuluar bukuritë, megjithatë, më së miri për to është që të jenë të përmbajtura. All-llahu dëgjon dhe di. (En-Nur 60)


*NE BIBEL*

5 Edhe çdo grua, që lutet ose profetizon kokëzbuluar, turpëron kryet e saj, sepse është njëlloj sikur të ishte e rruar.
6 Sepse në qoftë se gruaja nuk mbulohet, le t`ia presin flokët; por në qoftë se për gruan është turp të qethet a të rruhet, le të mbulojë kryet.
7 Sepse burri nuk duhet të mbulojë kryet, sepse është shëmbëllimi dhe lavdia e Perëndisë, kurse gruaja është lavdia e burrit,
8 sepse burri nuk është nga gruaja, por gruaja nga burri,
9 edhe sepse burri nuk u krijua për gruan, por gruaja për burrin.
10 Prandaj gruaja, për shkak të engjëjve, duhet të ketë një shenjë pushteti mbi kryet.  (Letra e korintesave 1)




Pra nese do te shikosh renditjen e bibles per punen e mbulese e ka ne tre shkalle.

1) Mos shiko femer te huaj.[Mateu 5/28-29]
2) Mos shfaq lakuriqesine (Levitiku 18/10, 11 ...)
3)Te vendosi shami ose ti rruhet koka .((Letra e korintesave 1 11/5-10)

----------


## ~Geri~

Air Mj ai ishte shkrimi im, po nejse dituria nuk ka pronar njerzor.

oiseau en vol sipas teje  duhet te gjithe meshkujt te rruhen edhe atij qe i shkon psh,Pse ke nje ndjesi feministi ose homoseksuali brenda vetes do ti shikosh te gjitha gjerat si "kembet e femres" ose si fytyra e saj.Larg qofte mos jesh qose .

*Ne bibel*

27 Nuk do t`i prisni rrumbullak flokët anëve të kokës, *as do të shkurtosh fundin e mjekrës sate*.Levitiku 19
5 Priftërinjtë nuk do të bëjnë tonsurën mbi kokën e tyre, *nuk do të rruajnë mjekrën*  e tyre dhe nuk do të bëjnë prerje mbi mishin e tyre.(Lutviku21) 

*Ne islam* 

Ne Islam mjekrra eshte permendur ne kuran si nje cilesi e Profetit harun te vellait te Musait.

20:94. 
 Ai (Haruni) tha: "O bir i nënës sime, mos më kap as për mjekrre as për flokë 
 Thote se prej ketij ajeti kuptojme se leshuarja e mjekrres është prej tradites se pejgambereve .

*Ne bibel*

*Derrin*, sepse është dythundrak dhe e ka këmbën të ndarë, por nuk është ripërtypës; për ju është i papastër. 
Nuk do të hani nga mishi i tyre dhe nuk do të prekni trupat e tyre të pajetë; *për ju janë të papastër*.( Levitiku 11)


*Ne islam*
6:145. 
 Thuaj: "Në atë që më është shpallur mua (në Kur'an) nuk po gjej diçka të ndaluar nga ushqimi, përveç në qoftë se ai (ushqimi) është: coftinë, gjak i derdhur ose *mish derri, ai i ndytë,* dhe pos asaj që është therrur jo në emër të All-llahut (por të ndonjë idhulli) e që është mëkat. E kush detyrohet (t'i hajë këto të ndaluara), por duke mos pasur për qëllim shijen dhe duke mos e tepruar; Zoti yt është që falë e mëshiron shumë.  

Fjala e nenvizuar me vije tregon se nese nje musliman detyrohet nga kushtet e natyres psh eshte ne shkretetire dhe ska cte haje atehere i jeper perparesi jetes perpara mosngrenies .Ose kur detyrohet me force.Prej ketij ajeti del si rregull se nese nje njeri detyrohet me zor te mohoje Zotin ose ne rast se vihet ne rrezik jeta e tij pasuria e tij sidomos ne kete kohe lejohet qe ai te beje dicka te ndaluar por njekohesisht duke e kundershtuar dhe urryer me zemer.

16:106. 
 Ai që pas besimit të tij e mohon All-llahun, me përjashtin të atij që dhunohet (për të mohuar), e zemra e tij është e bindur plotësisht me besim, por fjala është për atë që ia hap gjoksin mosbesimit, ata i ka kapur hidhërimi nga All-llahu dhe ata kanë një dënim të madh.

----------


## ~Geri~

Ne krishterim



17 Dhe mos u dehni me verë, në të cilën ka shthurje, por mbushuni me Frymë, (Ephesians 5)

6 Jepini pije dehëse atij që është duke vdekur dhe verë atij që e ka zemrën të hidhëruar.
7 Le të pijë për të harruar varfërinë e tij dhe për të mos kujtuar më hallet e tij. Proverbs 31: 6-7

20 Prifti do t'i tundë si oferta para Zotit; është një gjë e shenjtë që i përket priftit, bashkë me gjoksin e ofertës së tundur dhe me kofshën e ofertës së ngritur. Pas kësaj nazireu do të mund të pijë verë. Numbers 6:20


7 Libacioni i tij do të jetë një çerek hini për çdo qengj; d*o t'ia derdhësh libacionin e pijeve dehëse Zotit në vendin e shenjtë*. (Numbers 28)


21 Éshtë mirë të mos hajë mish njeriu, *as të mos pijë verë*, as të mos bëjë gjë që mund ta çojë vëllanë tënd të pengohet, ose të skandalizohet ose të dobëson.(Romans 14)





*Ne Islam*

*5:90. 
 O ju që besuat, s'ka dyshim se vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës (për fall) janë vepra të ndyta nga shejtani. Pra, largohuni prej tyre që të jeni të shpëtuar. *

----------


## ~Geri~

Ne krishterim



8 *edhe derri,* që e ka thundrën të ndarë por nuk përtypet, *është i papastër për ju. Nuk do të hani mishin e tyre* dhe nuk do të prekni trupat e tyre të vdekur. Deuteronomy 14


3 një popull që vazhdimisht *provokon zemërimin tim* me pafytyrësi, që ofron flijime në kopshte dhe djeg temjan mbi altarë prej tullash,
4 që rri midis varreve dhe kalon netët në vende sekrete, *që ha mish derri* dhe ka në enët e tij supa gjërash të neveritshme,(Isaiah 65:3-4,)

17 "Ata që shenjtërohen dhe pastrohen për të vajtur në kopshtet, prapa një idhulli që gjendet në mes, *ata që hanë mish derri, gjëra të neveritshme* dhe minj, do të konsumohen të gjithë", thotë Zoti. Isaiah 66

7 *derrin,* sepse është dythundrak dhe e ka këmbën të ndarë, por nuk është ripërtypës; *për ju është i papastër.*
8 Nuk do të hani nga mishi i tyre dhe nuk do të prekni trupat e tyre të pajetë; për ju janë të papastër. Leviticus 11



*Ne Islam
*
2:173. 
 (All-llahu) Ua ndaloi juve vetëm të ngordhtën, gjakun,* mishin e derrit* dhe atë që therret (ngritet zëri me te) jo në emër të All-llahut. E kush shtrëngohet (të hajë nga këto) duke mos pasur për qëllim shijën dhe duke mos tepruar, për të nuk është mëkat. Vërtetë All-llahu falë, është mëshirues.  
5:3. 
 Juve u janë ndaluar (t'i hani): ngordhësira, gjaku, *mishi i derrit*, ajo që therret jo në emrin e All-llahut, e furmja, e mbytura, e rrëzuarja, e shpuarja (nga briri i tjetrës), ajo që e ka ngrënë egërsira, përveç asaj që arrini ta therrni (para se të ngordhë), ajo që është therrur për idhuj, dhe (u është e ndaluar) të kërkoni me short fatin. Kjo është mëkat ndaj All-llahut. Tashmë, ata që mohuan, humbën shpresën për fenë tuaj (se do të ndërroni), andaj mos u frikësonju atyre, por Mua të më frikësoheni. Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe. E kush detyrohet nga uria (të hajë nga të ndaluarat), duke mos anuar dhe duke mos patur qëllim mëkatin, All-llahu falë shumë dhe është mëshirues.  
6:145. 
 Thuaj: "Në atë që më është shpallur mua (në Kur'an) nuk po gjej diçka të ndaluar nga ushqimi, përveç në qoftë se ai (ushqimi) është: coftinë, gjak i derdhur ose* mish derri,* ai i ndytë, dhe pos asaj që është therrur jo në emër të All-llahut (por të ndonjë idhulli) e që është mëkat. E kush detyrohet (t'i hajë këto të ndaluara), por duke mos pasur për qëllim shijen dhe duke mos e tepruar; Zoti yt është që falë e[B] mëshiron shumë.  
16:115. 
 Ai ua ndaloi juve vetëm cofëtinën, gjakun, mishin e* derrit* dhe atë që theret jo në emër të All-llahut. E kush detyrohet (t'i hajë) duke mos qenë dhunues dhe duke mos e teruar (në ngrënie), All-llahu fal dhe është mëshirues.  


*5:68. 
 Thuaj: "O ithtarë të librit, ju nuk jeni asgjë (në fe) derisa të mos zbatoni Tevratin, Inxhilin dhe atë(Kuranin) që ju zbriti nga Zoti i juaj. E kjo që t'u zbrit ty nga Zoti yt do të shtojë te shumica prej tyre rezistencë e mohim. Po ti, mos u keqëso për popullin që nuk beson. *

----------


## ~Geri~

*Imoraliteti dhe perdhunimi ne bibel*



13 Në qoftë se një burrë martohet me një grua, hyn tek ajo dhe pastaj fillon ta urrejë,
14 dhe e padit për gjëra të turpshme dhe i nxjerr një nam të keq, duke thënë: "Mora këtë grua, por kur iu afrova nuk gjeta tek ajo shenjat e virgjërisë",
15 babai dhe nëna e së resë do të marrin shenjat e virgjërisë së saj dhe do t'ua tregojnë pleqve të qytetit, te porta;
16 dhe babai i së resë do t'u thotë pleqve: "Unë ia dhashë time bijë për grua këtij burri, por ai filloi ta urrejë,
17 dhe tani e akuzon për gjëra të turpshme, duke thënë: Nuk gjeta tek jote bijë shenjat e virgjërisë; por këto janë shenjat e virgjërisë të bijës sime". Dhe do të shpalosin çarçafin përpara pleqve të qytetit.
18 Atëherë pleqtë e atij qyteti do të marrin bashkëshortin dhe do ta dënojnë me rrahje;
19 dhe duke qenë se i ka hapur një nam të keq një virgjëreshe të Izraelit, do t'i vënë një gjobë prej njëqind siklash argjendi, që do t'ia japin të atit të së resë; kështu ajo do të mbetet bashkëshorte e tij dhe ai nuk do të mund ta përzërë deri sa të rrojë.
20 Por në qoftë se vërtetohet fakti dhe tek e reja nuk janë gjetur shenjat e virgjërisë,
*21 atëherë do ta nxjerrin të renë te pragu i shtëpisë së babait të saj dhe njerëzit e qytetit të saj do ta vrasin me gurë, dhe ajo ka për të vdekur, sepse ka kryer një vepër të turpshme në Izrael, duke u bërë kurvë në shtëpinë e atit të saj. Kështu do të shkulësh të keqen nga gjiri juaj
22 Në rast se një burrë gjendet në shtrat me një grua të martuar, do të vriten që të dy, si burri që ka rënë me gruan dhe gruaja. Kështu do të shkulësh të keqen nga gjiri i Izraelit.
23 Kur një vajzë e virgjër është e fejuar, dhe një burrë e gjen në qytet dhe bie në shtrat me të,
24 që të dy do t'i çoni në portën e atij qyteti dhe do t'i vritni me gurë, dhe ata do të vdesin: vajza sepse, ndonëse ishte në qytet, nuk bërtiti, dhe burri sepse ka çnderuar gruan e të afërmit të tij. Kështu do ta shkulësh të keqen nga gjiri yt.* 


*Nese dikush perdhunon sipas bibles*

25 Por në rast se burri gjen një vajzë të fejuar, në arë, e dhunon dhe shtrihet me të, atëherë do të vritet vetëm burri që është shtrirë me të;
26 por nuk do t'i bësh asgjë vajzës; kjo nuk ka asnjë mëkat që meriton vdekjen, sepse ky rast është si ai kur një njeri ngrihet kundër të afërmit të tij dhe e vret;
27 në fakt ai e gjeti në arë; vajza e fejuar ka bërtitur, por nuk kishte njeri që ta shpëtonte.
28 Në rast se një burrë gjen një vajzë të virgjër që nuk është e fejuar, e merr dhe bie në shtrat me të, dhe kapen në flagrancë,
29 burri që është shtrirë me të do t'i japë atit të vajzës pesëdhjetë sikla argjendi dhe ajo do të bëhet bashkëshortja e tij, sepse e ka çnderuar dhe nuk mund ta përzërë sa të jetë gjallë.(Deuteronomy 22)

----------


## ~Geri~

Islami ndryshe nga bibla e cila nese perdhunuesi perdhunon nje grua beqare e detyron te martohet me te duke e paguar.Kurse ne islam ai ndeshkohet me vdekje per shkak te cnderimit qe i ben femres dhe duke ditur se kjo femer do te vuaje pasoja psikologjike gjithe jetes se saj.

Le të shohim se cili ishte qëndrimi i profetit Muhamed ndaj dhunimit.

Transmeton Valid ibn Huxhr:



Në kohën e Profetit përderisa një grua po shkonte për tu falur, një burrë e sulmoi dhe e *perdhunoi  atë*. Ajo bërtiti dhe dhunuesi iku. Një burrë erdhi aty dhe gruaja i tregoi çka kishte ndodhur. Disa Muhaxhirë u afruan po ashtu dhe ajo u tregoi. Ata u nisën dhe e zunë burrin për të cilin menduan se ishte ai që kishte perdhunuar gruan. 

Ajo tha: Po, ky është. Pastaj ata e sollën burrin tek i Dërguari i Allahut. Kur Profeti ishte duke marrë vendimin, njeri i cili akuzohej për dhunim u ngrit dhe tha: Po, unë e kam dhunuar. 

Profeti i tha gruas: Shko sepse Allahu të ka falur ty. Dhe për burrin që pati perdhunuar  gruan, tha: *Gurëzojeni atë deri në vdekje.* (Sunan Abu Davud, Libri 38 Numër 4366) 



*Imoraliteti ne Kuran per te pamartuarit*

Imoralistet sipas rregullit islam te cilet jane beqar dhe te pamartuar nuk ndeshkohen duke u vrare porse ligji per to eshte goditja  dhe rrahja ne publik.


4:16. 
 Ata të dy prej jush që bëjnë atë (imoralitet-zina), ndëshkoni (me te sjellur); e në qoftë se ata pendohen dhe përmirësohen, atëherë hiqni dorë prej tyre, pse All-llahu pranon fort pendimin dhe mëshiron shumë.  


*Imoraliteti per te martuarit*

Persa i perket imoralisteve te cilet jane te martuar dhe bejen imoralitet jashte martese ndeshkoheshin ne fillim duke u mbyllur ne shtepi por me vone shpallja zbriti per denim me vdekje ndaj tyre.Kjo sepse Islami familjen e konsideron te shenjte dhe ajo eshte vatra e edukimit njerzor.

4:15. 
 Ato nga gratë tuaja që bëjnë imoralitet (zina), kërkoni që kundër tyre të dëshmojnë katër vetë prej jush (burra); nëse vërtetohet më dëshmitarë (imoraliteti), mbyllni ato në shtëpia derisa t'i marrë vdekja ose *derisa All-llahu të përcaktojë ndonjë rrugë për to.* 





> *derisa All-llahu të përcaktojë ndonjë rrugë për to.*


*Pastaj Allahu me vone caktoi denimin me vdekje per imoralistin e martuar*.

Do thote dikush pse eshte ky ligj kaq i rrepte.

Atehere une i them ketij personi pse ky person nuk u nda nga gruaja e tij dhe te martohej me ate qe beri imoralitet.Por e prishi dhe e shkatarroi nje familje te tere sepse dihet qe mbas tradhtise bashkeshortore familja ka vetem shkatarrim .Shume njerez i kryejne keto gjera me njerez te afer si komshijte, motrat e shokeve, grate e shokeve ose miqve te tyre e keshtu me rradhe sic e shikoni ne kronikat e lajmeve cdo dite atehere per ta parandaluar keto dukuri Islami vendos ligj te forte ne mynyre qe dukuria te humbase dhe njerzit te jetojne pa djallezi dhe tradheti bashkeshortore.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Mos martesa me idhujtare

Ne bibel*


3 *Nuk do të lidhësh martesë me ta. Nuk do t`u japësh bijat e tua bijve të tyre* dhe nuk do të marrësh bijat e tyre për bijtë e tu,
4 sepse do t`i largonin bijtë e tu nga unë për t`u shërbyer perëndive të tjera, dhe zemërimi i Zotit do të ndizej kundër jush dhe do t`ju shkatërronte menjëherë.(Ligji i Përtërirë 7)

Ne Kuran


Kurani ben nje vecim per martesat e djemve muslimane me vajzat kristiane dhe cifute.E theksoj *djemve muslimane* .

5:5. 
 Sot u lejuan për ju ushqimet e mira, edhe ushqimet (të therrurat) e ithtarëve të librit janë të lejuara (hallall) për ju, edhe ushqimet (të therrurat) tuaja janë të lejuara për ta (u janë lejuar). *Gratë e ndershme besimtare, dhe (gra) të ndershme nga ata të cilëve u është dhënë libri para jush(Kristianeve dhe Hebrejve), kur atyre u jepni pjesën e caktuar të kurorës, por duke pasur për qëllim martesën*, jo imoralitetin dhe jo si dashnore ilegale. E kush mohon (tradhton) besimin, ai ka asgjësuar veprën e vet dhe ai në botën tjetër është prej të shkatërruarve.  


*Kurse e ndalon martesen me Idhujtare ose ateiste*

2:221. 
 Mos u martoni me idhujtare deri që ato të besojnë (Zotin). Një robëresh besimtare është më e vlefshme se një idhujtare, edhe nëse ajo (idhujtarja) ju mahnitë. Mos u martoni as me idhujtarë deri që ata të besojnë (Zotin). Një rob besimtar është më i vlefshëm se idhujtari edhe nëse ai ju mahnit. Ata ju ftojnë për në zjarr, e All-llahu me mëshirën e vet ju fton për në Xhennet, për në shpëtim dhe u sqaron njerëzve argumentet e veta, ashtu që ata të përkujtojnë.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Ne bibel ndeshkimi per ate qe nuk beson dhe largimi nga vendi i te keqit.*

sepse armët e luftës sonë nuk janë prej mishi, por të fuqishme në Perëndinë për të shkatërruar fortesat, që të hedhim poshtë mendimet dhe çdo lartësi që ngrihet kundër njohjes së Perëndisë dhe t`ia nënshtrojmë çdo mendim dëgjesës së Krishtit, *dhe jemi gati të ndëshkojmë çdo mosbindje*, kur të bëhet e përkryer bindja juaj.(2 e Korintasve 10/4-6)


Dhe u tha: "Dilni në mbarë botën e predikoni Ungjillin të gjithë popujve. Kush do të besojë do të pagëzohet, do të shëlbohet, *ndërsa kush s'do të besojë, do të dënohet".* (Marku, 16:15-16).


9 Ju kam shkruar në letër, të mos përziheni me kurvarë,
10 dhe aspak me kurvarët e kësaj bote, ose me lakmuesit ose me cubat, *ose me idhujtarët, sepse atëherë duhet të dilni nga bota.*
11 Por tani ju shkrova të mos përziheni me atë, të ashtuquajturin vëlla, që është kurvar, ose lakmues ose *idhujtar*, o shpi-fës, o pijanec ose cub; me një të tillë bile as të mos hani bashkë.
12 Sepse a më takon mua të gjykoj edhe ata që janë jashtë? A nuk i gjykoni ju të brendshmit?
13 Por ata të jashtmit Perëndia i gjykon. *Prandaj nxirreni të ligun nga vetja juaj*.(I Korintesave 5)

----------


## ~Geri~

*Emri i fese hyjnore*

*Ne Bibel

Dhiata e Vjeter*

(Jeremia 28-9)* Profeti qe profetizon Paqen* kur fjala e tij te behet realitet do te njihet si profet i vertete i derguar prej Zotit 


10 Unë do t`i zhduk qerret nga Efraimi dhe kuajt nga Jeruzalemi; harqet e luftës do të asgjësohen. *Ai do t`u flasë për Paqe* kombeve; sundimi i tij do të shtrihet nga deti në det, dhe nga Lumi deri në skaj të dheut.(Zekeria 9/10)


10 Skeptri nuk do t`i hiqet Judës(Israelit), as bastuni i komandimit nga këmbët e tij, *deri sa të vijë Paqa dhe atij do t`i binden popujt.*(Zanafilla 49)



15 Ja mbi male këmbët e atij që njofton lajme të mira dhe *që shpall Paqen.*.(Nahum 1)

*Nga Dhiata e Re*


36 sipas fjalës që ai u ka dhënë bijve të Izraelit, *duke u shpallur Paqen me anë të Jezu Krishtit*, .....(veprat e apostujve 10-36)


``Sa të bukura janë këmbët e atyre *që shpallin Paqen*, që shpallin lajme të mira!``.(Romaket 10/15)



17 *Dhe ai(Jezusi) erdhi për t`ju shpallur Paqen*, juve që ishit larg dhe atyre që ishin afër,(Efesianëve 2)



 Dhe *Paqja e Perëndisë, që ia tejkalon çdo zgjuarësie*,.(Filipianeve 4)



2 me çdo përulësi e zemërbutësi, me durim, duke e duruar njëri-tjetrin në dashuri,
3 duke u përpjekur të ruani unitetin e Frymës (shpirtit) në *lidhjen e Paqes*.(Efesianëve 4)





10 Por, *kur të vijë përsosmëria*, atëherë ajo që është e pjesshme do të shfuqizohet.(I Korintesave 13)



*Ne Islam*


"Dhe sot *persosa* per ju dhuntite e mija dhe Zgjodha per ju *Islamin fe*" (Maide 3)

*"Feja e pranueshme tek Zoti eshte Islami"*(Ali Imran 19).

*"E kush kerkon fe tjeter pervec fese islame* atij kurrsesi nuk i pranohet (prej Zotit ) dhe ai ne boten tjeter eshte prej te deshperuarve"(Ali Imran 85) 


Ai ju percaktoi juve qarte ate fe *(Islame)* qe ia percaktoje Nuhut dhe ate qe Ne ta shpallem ty dhe me ate me te cilen e patem porositur Ibrahimin ,Musain,dhe Isait(Jezusin) {..esh-shuara 13}


2:213. 
 Njerëzit ishin te një fejel *(të fesë së natyrshme islame)* e (kur u përçanë) All-llahu dërgoi pejgamberët përgëzues dhe qortues, dhe atyre Ai u zbriti edhe librin me fakte të sakta për të gjykuar në atë që u kundërshtuan ndërmjet veti.Në atë (libër)kundështuan vetëm ata që kishin libër (ithtarët e librit). E përpos atyre që iu kishte dhënë ai (libri) dhe u kishin ardhur argumente të qarta, nuk kundërshtoi kush në te (në librin), po edhe atë (kundërshtim e bënë), nga zilia ndërmjet tyre, mirëpo All-llahu me mëshirën e Tij i udhëzoi ata që besuan tek e vërteta e asaj për çka ishin kundërshtuar. All-llahu e vënë në rrugë të drejtë atë që dëshiron.  


3:19. 
 Feja e pranueshme tek All-llahu është *Islami*, e atyre që është dhënë libri (Kristianet dhe hebrejte), pasi mësuam për të vërtetën, vetëm nga zilia mes vete kundërshtuan. E kush mohon argumentet e All-llahut, le ta dijë se All-llahu shpejt do t'I jape llogarinë.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Jezusi deklaron per Islamin = Paqen me Zotin*

26 por *Ngushëlluesi, Fryma e Vertetes, që Ati do ta dërgojë në emrin tim*, do t`ju mësojë çdo gjë dhe do t`ju kujtojë të gjitha këto që ju thashë.

27 *Unë po ju lë Paqen*, po ju jap paqen time: unë po jua jap, *po jo si e jep bota*; zemra juaj mos u trondittë dhe mos u frikësoftë.

28 Ju keni dëgjuar që ju thashë: "Unë po shkoj dhe do të kthehem te ju". Po të më donit, do të gëzoheshit sepse unë thashë: "Po shkoj tek Ati"; sepse Ati është më i madh se unë.
29 Dhe jua kam thënë tani, para se të ndodhë, që, kur të ndodhë, të besoni.


30 Nuk do të flas më gjatë me ju, sepse po vjen *princi i kësaj bote* dhe ai nuk ka asgjë në mua;(Gjoni 14)

Kuptimi i fjales *Paqe* ketu eshte ne lidhje me emrin e fese dhe lajmeron per Profetin e fundit , *princin e paqes* dhe jo me gjendje qetesie ose mos lufte sepse ne nje vend tjeter ne bibel 

Jezusi thote

34 ``*Mos mendoni se unë erdha të sjell paqen mbi tokë; nuk erdha të sjell paqen, por shpatën.*35 Sepse unë erdha ta ndaj birin nga ati, bijën nga nëna, nusen nga vjehrra,(Mateu 10)


25 Por kjo ndodhi që të përmbushet fjala e shkruar në ligjin e tyre: "Më kanë urryer pa shkak".
26* Por kur të vijë Ngushëlluesi,* që do t`ju dërgoj prej Atit, Fryma e së vërtetës, që del nga Ati im, ai do të dëshmojë për mua.(Gjoni 15)


7 Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: *është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi;* por, po shkova, unë do t`jua dërgoj.
8 Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim.
9 Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua;
10 për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Ati dhe nuk do të më shihni më;
11 për gjykim, sepse princi i kësaj bote është gjykuar.

12 Kam edhe shumë gjëra të tjera për t`ju thënë, por ato ende ju nuk mund t`i mbani.


13 Por, *kur të vijë ai, Fryma e së vërtetës, ai do t`ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë,* sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t`ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë.
14 *Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t`jua kumtojë*.
15 Të gjitha gjërat që ka Ati janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes dhe do t`jua kumtojë.


25 Jua kam thënë këto gjëra në shëmbëlltyra, por po vjen ora kur nuk do t`ju flas më me shëmbëlltyra, por do t`ju flas haptas për Atin.


33 Jua kam thënë këto gjëra, që ta keni (Fene) *Paqen* në mua; në botë do të keni mundime, por merrni zemër, unë e munda botën!``(Gjoni 15. 16 17).

----------


## ~Geri~

Në Kuran shpallet: 

Dhe kur Isai biri i Merjemes tha: O beni israilë, unë jami dërguari i Allahut te ju, jam vërtetues i Teuratit që ishte para meje dhe jam përgëzues për një të dërguar që do të vijë pas meje, emri i të cilit është *Ahmed* !. E kur u erdhi atyre me argumente të qarta ata thanë: Kjo është magji e hapët. (61:6)

----------


## ~Geri~

*Ne bibel Jezusi deklaron*


Gjonit 20/ 17: "por shko tek vëllezërit e mi dhe thuaj atyre se unë po ngjitem tek Ati im dhe Ati juaj, *tek Perëndia im dhe Perëndia juaj*."


Ne kuran Jezusi deklaron

El-Maide/ 117: "Unë nuk u kam thënë tjetër atyre vec asaj që ti më urdhërove: *Të adhuroni Allahun, Zotin tim dhe Zotin tuaj"*

----------


## ~Geri~

*Jezusi njeri dhe Profet i Zotit

Ne bibel*

Timoteu 1: "Në fakt një është Perëndia dhe një I vetmi është ndërmjetësi midis Perëndisë dhe njerëzve, *Krishti Jezus njeri.*"



Mateut 11/ 19: "Erdhi *biri I njeriut* që ha dhe pi." 

Mateu 17/ 12 dhe 17/ 22: "17. kështu edhe birit të njriut do ti duhet të vuajë prej tyre. 22. Por, ndërsa ata qëndronin në Galile, Jezusi u tha atyre: *Biri I njeriut* do të dorëzohet në duart e njerëzve." 

Sipas Lukës 9/ 56: "sepse *biri I njeriut* nuk erdhi për të shkatërruar shpirtrat e njerëzve" 

Luka 23/ 47: "Atëherë centurioni kur pa c'ndodhi përlëvdoi Perëndinë duke thënë: Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte I drejtë." 


Luka 24/ 19: "Kur Jezusi I pyeti ata të dy për gjërat që ndodhen në Kudus, ata I thanë: Cështjen e *Jezusit* nga Nazareti që ishte *një profet I madh* dhe I fuqishëm përpara Perëndisë dhe përpara të gjithë popullit." 

Mateu 15/ 24: "Por ai ju përgjigj dhe tha: Unë nuk jam dërguar gjetiu përve>se tek delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit." 


*Ne kuran*

19:30. 
 Ai (Isai) tha: "Unë jam rob i All-llahut, mua më ka dhënë (ka caktuar të më japë) librin dhe më ka bërë Pejgamber 


2:87. 
 Ne i patëm dhënë Musait librin dhe pas tij patëm dërguar shumë pejgamberë. Isait, birit të Merjemës i dhamë argumente (mrekulli) ...


2:136. 
 Ju (besimtarë) thuani: "Ne i besuam All-llahut, atë që na u shpall neve, atë që iu shpall Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Is'hakut, Jakubit dhe pasardhësve (të jakubit që ishin të ndarë në dymbedhjetë kabile), atë që i është dhënë Musait, Isait dhe atë që iu është dhënë nga Zoti i tyre pejgamberëve, ne nuk bëjmë dallim në asnjërin prej tyre dhe ne vetëm atij i jemi bindur.

----------


## ORIONI

Eshte shkatarrim per ato qe me duart e veta shkruajten libren dhe thane ky eshte prej Zotit.(Kuran)



20 Por ka pasur edhe profetë të rremë midis popullit, ashtu si do të ketë midis jush mësues të rremë, të cilët do të fusin fshehurazi herezi shkatërruese  dhe, duke mohuar Zotërinë që i bleu ata, do të tërheqin mbi vete një shkatërrim të shpejtë. 
21 Dhe shumë vetë do të ndjekin doktrina shkatërruese të tyre  dhe për shkak të tyre udha e së vërtetës do të shahet.( letra e dyte Pjeter 1 :-19)


( Jeremia 8-8)Si mund te thoni, 'ne jemi te mencur, dhe ligjet e Zotit jane me ne'? Por, kujdes, penda e shkruesve (te bibles) e ka kthyer ne Genjeshter.


30 Jezusi bëri edhe shumë shenja të tjera në prezencën e dishepujve të tij, të cilat nuk janë shkruar në këtë libër.[gjoni20]

6 Çuditëm që kaluat kaq shpejt nga ai që ju thirri ju me anë të hirit të Krishtit, në një ungjill tjetër,7 i cili nuk është tjetër; por ka disa njerëz që ju turbullojnë dhe që duan ta shtrëmbërojnë ungjillin e Krishtit.(Galatasve 1/6-7)


Ne në fakt nuk falsifikojmë fjalën e Perëndisë, si shumë të tjerë, por flasim me sinqeritet si nga ana e Perëndisë, përpara Perëndisë në Krishtin.(2 korintasave 2/ 17)


15 O vëllezër, po ju flas në mënyrën e njerëzve: në qoftë se një besëlidhje është aprovuar, edhe pse është besëlidhje njeriu, askush nuk e zhvleftëson as nuk i shton gjë.( Galatasve 3/15)


6 i cili na bëri të aftë të jemi shërbëtorë të besëlidhjes së re, jo të shkronjës, por të Frymës, sepse shkronja vret, por Fryma jep jetë. 
7 Dhe, në qoftë se shërbimi i vdekjes, që ishte gdhendur me shkronja mbi gurë, qe i lavdishëm aq sa bijtë e Izraelit nuk mund të vështronin me sy fytyrën e Moisiut, për shkak të lavdisë së pamjes së tij, që duhet të anullohej, .(2 korintasave 3)


(Romaket 7:6)Por tani jemi zgjidhur nga ligji duke qënë të vdekur nga ç`ka na mbante të lidhur, prandaj shërbejmë në risinë e frymës dhe jo në vjetërsinë e shkronjës.



6 Po tani Krishti mori një shërbesë edhe më të shquar, sepse është ndërmjetësi i një besëlidhjeje më të mirë, që bazohet mbi premtime më të mira,

7 sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një tjetër
................
....13 Duke thënë "një besëlidhje e re", ai e vjetëroi të parën; edhe ajo që vjetrohet dhe plaket është afër prishjes.(Hebrenjve 8)
(Shiko Isaia 37 dhe krahasoje me Librin e II Te mbreterve 19 jane te dyja njesoj)

30 Prandaj ja", thotë Zoti, "unë jam kundër profetëve që i vjedhin njëri-tjetrit  fjalët e mia.
31 Ja", thotë Zoti, "unë jam kundër profetëve që përdorin gjuhën e tyre dhe thonë: "Ai thotë".
36 Por orakullin e Zotit nuk do ta përmendni më, sepse fjala e secilit do të jetë orakulli i tij, sepse keni shtrembëruar fjalët e Perëndisë  të gjallë, Zoti i ushtrive, Perëndia ynë.( Jeremia 23)

Toka është përdhosur nga banorët e saj, sepse këta kanë shkelur ligjet, kanë ndryshuar statutin,  kanë marrë nëpër këmbë besëlidhjen e përjetshme.(isaia 24/5)

----------


## ~Geri~

*Renia ne sexhde dhe ne ruku (Renia me fytyre ne toke dhe perkulja duke vendosur duart ne gjunje)*

_Ne kuran_


9:112. 
 (Të xhennetit janë) Edhe ata që pendohen, ata që sinqerisht adhurojnë, ata që falënderojnë, ata që agjërojnë, *ata që bëjnë ruku, që bëjnë sexhde,* që urdhërojnë për të mira e ndalojnë nga të këqijat, edhe përmbushin dispozitat e All-llahut. Pra, përgëzoj besimtarët.  

22:77. 
 O ju që besuat, falni namazin me *ruku e sexhde* dhe vetëm Zotin tuaj adhuronie. Bëni punë të mira (të dobishme), se do të gjeni shpëtim.  

48:29. 
 Muhammedi është i dërguar i All-llahut, e ata që janë me të (sahabët) janë të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve, janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete, ti i sheh kah përulen (në rukuë), *duke rënë me fytyrë në tokë (në sexhde),* e kërkojnë pre All-llahut që të ketë mëshir dhe kënaqësinë e Tij ndaj tyre.* Në fytyrat e tyre shihen shenjat e gjurmës së sexhdes. Përshkrimi i cilësive të tyre është në Tevrat dhe po ky përshkrim është edhe në Inxhil.* Ata janë si një farë e mbjellë ku mbin filizi i vet, e ai trashet, përforcohet dhe qëndron në trungun e vet, ajo e mahnit mbjellësin. (All-llahu i shumoi). Për t'ua shtuar me ta mllefin jobesimtarëve. All-llahu atyre që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira u premtoi falje të mëkateve dhe shpërblim të madh.  

15:30. 
 Të gjithë *engjëjt tok, bënë sexhde* 

15:31. 
 Përpos *Iblisit(Satanait). Ai refuzoi të jetë me ata që bënë sexhde*?"  

16:49. 
 Vetëm All-llahut i bën sexhde çdo gjallesë që është në qiej e që është në tokë, e edhe engjëjt, ata nuk bëjnë kryelartësi.  

Shiko ketu

http://www.albislam.com/kurani/Kerki...mit1=K%EBrkoje



*Ne bibel*


3 Atëherë Abrahami përuli fytyrën në tokë dhe Perëndia i foli, duke i thënë:
Zanafilla,17:3

6 Atëherë Moisiu dhe Aaroni u larguan nga asambleja për të vajtur në hyrje të çadrës së mbledhjes dhe ranë përmbys me fytyrën për tokë ; dhe lavdia e Zotit iu shfaq atyre.Numrat,20:6

14 Ai u përgjigj: "Jo, unë jam kreu i ushtrisë së Zotit; sapo kam arritur në këtë çast". Atëherë Jozueu ra përmbys para tij dhe tha: "Çfarë dëshiron t`i thotë Zotëria ime shërbëtorit të tij?".Jozeu,5:14


(Dhe si shkoi pak perpara (Jezusi)   ra me fytyre ne toke dhe u lut (mateu 26-39) 

(I mbreterit 18-41)"por Elija u ngjit ne maje te karmelit ai u ul mbi gjunje dhe fytyren e uli ne mes te kembeve"

Joshua u ul gjer ne toke e filloi te lutej(joshua 5 -14)

(psallmet 95-6)Hajdeni ti lutemi ti perkulemi e ti gjunjezohemi Perendise krijuesit tone

..Dhe ata Moisiu dhe Aroni u perkulen gjer mbi toke  (numrat 20-61)

----------

